
The Soviet genius who tried to beat capitalism at its own game - rishabhd
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg23631550-900-the-soviet-genius-who-tried-to-beat-capitalism-at-its-own-game/
======
voidmain
"These days, we associate the Soviet era with bleak images of scarcity and
repression:

To continue reading this premium article, subscribe for unlimited access."

